# Need VG30DET service manual



## mini702 (Jul 29, 2006)

Looking for a Factory Service manual that covers the VG30DET. Don't care what language, really just need torque numbers, specs, and wiring.
Haven't had any luck on the net with cima, cedric, gloria, including au & nz sites.

Also looking for FAST section b1.

Thanks


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

use the specs for the VG30DETT. it'll all be the same for the most part.
they're the same for my VE30DE and the VG30DE.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

you can go here too.
http://www.phatg20.net/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=viewdownload&cid=65


----------

